# Target Bow Setup for the 2022 Season



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

This season I’m using Bowtech Reckoning 35, Shrewd Optum scope on a Hogg Father, Bowfinger bars and Triple X arrows


----------



## 12HunteR2120 (Nov 21, 2021)

Doublea17 said:


> This season I’m using Bowtech Reckoning 35, Shrewd Optum scope on a Hogg Father, Bowfinger bars and Triple X arrows


Sounds sweet


----------



## dswelfelt (Aug 30, 2021)

Bowtech Reckoning 38 with Black Eagle PS27 arrows. 200 gr points. Bohning 3" X-Vanes. Converted my Hamskea Trinity Hunter to Target. Took the cage off. Nice kit from Hamskea to convert. 30" Conquest Smacdown .625 out front. Need to make decision on sight and scope soon.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll have these setups on the pro line with me this year:

2022 Darton E Tempest T 30.5" DL, 59#
GAS Strings
B3 Archery Exact Target sight with a Shrewd Minimag scope, FV 5x lens with a .150" black dot
Spot Hogg Edge rest with a .010 standard blade
Conquest Smacdown 747 bars on a Shrewd Atlas mount, Shrewd Tungsten weights
Black Eagle PS27 300 spine, 200 grain points, Flex Fletch FFP300s
B3 Archery Infinity Pro

I'll have another one with the same specs, an up pin instead of a dot, 625 bars instead of 747s, running Black Eagle PS23s or Revelations for 3d and outdoor season.


----------



## ca.nuck (Feb 1, 2021)

my new Christmas present!
fully kitted out black PSE RTX 40 SE 60#
Shrewd scope on WNS 300 sight
Hamskea Trinity Target rest
Dead Centre stabs - 33" front, 10" rear
TruBall Blade
VAP 350's










haven't got it to the range yet, hopefully today. still finalising the install. setting the scope/sight has been a real PITA.
didn't help the overall process when I tied the dloop wrong - still don't know how I managed to do what I did!!

still trying to get used to that loooonnnngggg stab!


----------



## 12HunteR2120 (Nov 21, 2021)

ca.nuck said:


> my new Christmas present!
> fully kitted out black PSE RTX 40 SE 60#
> Shrewd scope on WNS 300 sight
> Hamskea Trinity Target rest
> ...


Looks sweet


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pse rtx 37, spott Hogg swap rest SuperDrive 25 with 125 up front, spider bars 30” with 18 up front, 12” with 24 in back. Cbe vertex with a specialty 1”3/8 scope .019 green fiber with a 2x. B3 omega button and a b3 bg pro hinge. Good luck every one


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

My current indoor target set up:

Athens Peak 38 50#/28.75" with:

30"/12" " Conquest Smacdown .625 (sometimes with a straight front bar, sometimes with an 8* down QD)
Sur-Lok 9" sight
UV2 Scope (circle with dot reticle)
Hamskea Pro Micro Target Rest
Kill'n Stix Tournament XL with 200gr points and Bohning Zen vanes


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

Rezult 36 60#/28”
Trophy Ridge Tack Driver Rest
Sword Apex 3rd plane(pins)/CBE Vertex(open)
Bee Stinger Premier Plus
Black Eagle PS26 .400 Bohning X Vanes


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

Currently nothing as i'm waiting on delivery of my new bow. But when it arrives, i'll be shooting the below setup:

Mybo Revolution 40 at 60# 29.25"
Reign Bowstrings - Reigh Supreme Bloodline strings
AAE Freakshow Extended with Launchtec blades
Shibuya CPXII 365 6" with Mybo Tenzone scope and an Archery Scope Lens 0.75D lens
Specialty Archery PXS peep with a #1.5 Clarifier
RamRods Archery Ultra V3 stabilisers 

CX X Buster 350s 29" 205gn point with Zen Vanes and Beiter Nocks (Indoors)
CX Nano Pro RZ 400s 27.5" 140gn point with Air Vanes and Beiter nocks (Outdoors)


----------



## motarded (Nov 16, 2007)

Athens peak 38 @65#
schrewd Optum scope, 6x lens 
hamskea hybrid hunter
schrewd bars
axcel sight
gold tip triple x w/ 150 up front


----------



## cjc_059 (Nov 1, 2014)

Current indoor set-up, subject to change as I like to tinker too much lol

Bowtech Reckoning 38 
-59.5#
-14.7# holding weight
-28-3/4" draw length

Joey's Bowstrings
Axcel Achieve sight
Shrewd Minimag Scope w/ 6x FV lens
Easton Halcyon 30" front w/ 6oz & 12" rear w/ 20oz on Shrewd Mounts
Easton x27 arrows w/ 4" feathers and 250gr Smith Brothers points 
Stan Black Jack release


----------



## AdMiller86 (Apr 10, 2021)

This years setup for me will be…..
Mathews TRX36
SureLoc sight w/ extreme archery scope
4x lens
22/10 Bee Stinger bars w/10* QD
and SuperDrive 23s weighing roughly 330/335grn


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

My setup is a 40# Omega Imperial Longbow. Velcro strike plate, felt pad on the shelf. 
Full length Black Eagle 400s with 200 grain points. 
3 under Bateman tab
This is for indoors and 3d

When outdoor field season kicks off I will switch to either VAP 500s with 150 up front or some old Easton Apollo 610s for a 50 yard point on and work on my hold overs.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

everything outdoor is my 1 of a kind o














lder Darton Maverick set on 45#s & 1716 or 1913 Aluminum arrows


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

hoyt pro comp elite sd "LD" kept the xt100 limbs but using 7.0 spirals and strings built to alphaburner specs. Basically a shoot through riser alphaburner
28.75" 50# currently
conquest smackdown .500 bars, 24" front dual 10" rears with 7 ounces on the front bar and 9 on each back bar.
uv2 scope with optix 300 6x lens
brass knuckles release
sight bar, rest and arrow setup to be determined


----------



## Thetad7 (10 mo ago)

Pse Perform x axcel scope & sight hamskea rest and peep dead center bars and black eagle arrows


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Hoyt Xakt with 36# limbs. A total of 18 oz of weight on the riser--8 oz in the front bushing and 5 oz in the bushings near each limb pocket. Spigarelli ZT rest and a Shibuya DX plunger. I shoot a Znipper barebow tab.


----------

